# Where to find a foreman?



## ponderosatree (Aug 7, 2008)

Posted an ad on Craigslist and this forum. Are sites like Monster.com worth it? They charge almost $400. The ISA website job forum doesn't seem to have anything. Any recommendations?


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 8, 2008)

ponderosatree said:


> Posted an ad on Craigslist and this forum. Are sites like Monster.com worth it? They charge almost $400. The ISA website job forum doesn't seem to have anything. Any recommendations?



Go steal one from another tree company. The larger companies are notorious for low pay considering the cost and effort they spend on training.


----------



## ASD (Aug 10, 2008)

BC WetCoast said:


> Go steal one from another tree company. The larger companies are notorious for low pay considering the cost and effort they spend on training.



+1


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey , Its who you know or get to know
Jeff


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm available Mon., Wed. & Fri. , that is if I'm not golfing or fishing !!:jawdrop:


----------



## monkeytrimmer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm available http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/greenchainsaw.gif


----------



## BCbound (Nov 16, 2008)

What's your ad say? Money Talks. What would you pay for a good foreman? I mean a foreman who does quotes, climbs, collects pay when possible and basically gives you peace of mind. Tell people what you want what you'll give them and then start weeding them out. So what's a good formen worth?


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 18, 2008)

look at the foreman store. 


Or post the job in the paper and interview candidates.


----------



## corndogg (Nov 19, 2008)

I've never got anybody good out of craigslist. Try newspapers and word of mouth. Referals from friends is best.


----------

